# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Tin tức du lịch >  Nhiều điểm vui chơi, giải trí trên khắp cả nước dịp Tết

## hangnt

*Sun World Ba Na Hills ở Đà Nẵng hay đảo Hòn Thơm tại Phú Quốc... sẽ diễn ra nhiều lễ hội và hoạt động đặc biệt dành cho du khách.

Du xuân, lễ Phật ở Fansipan*

Sun World Fansipan Legend là một trong những điểm đến tâm linh hàng đầu Việt Nam với quần thể văn hóa tâm linh kỳ vĩ vừa khánh thành hôm 30/1 trên đỉnh Fansipan. Nơi đây bao gồm Kim Sơn Bảo Thắng Tự, Đại hùng Bảo Điện với nhiều pho tượng Phật được tạo tác kỳ công, bảo tháp 11 tầng bằng đá nguyên khối, con đường La Hán với 18 bức tượng La Hán bằng đồng cao 2,5m cùng đại tượng Phật A Di Đà bằng đồng cao nhất Việt Nam.

Địa điểm tâm linh này còn có nhiều công trình Phật giáo tiêu biểu như: Bích Vân Thiền tự, tượng Quán Thế Âm Bồ Tát, tháp chuông - vọng lĩnh cao đài, miếu Sơn Thần… Đầu xuân lên đỉnh thiêng Tây Bắc lễ Phật cầu an sẽ mang đến du khách nhiều kỷ niệm khó quên.



Sun World Fansipan Legend là điểm đến tâm linh với quần thể văn hóa tâm linh kỳ vĩ trên đỉnh Fansipan.
Dịp Tết này, Sun World Fansipan Legend còn tổ chức hàng loạt hoạt động đón Tết mang đậm bản sắc vùng cao. Từ ngày 19 đến 25/2 (Mùng 4 đến Mùng 10 Tết Mậu Tuất), lễ hội khèn hoa Sun World Fansipan Legend - Sắc xuân Tây Bắc sẽ diễn ra với các chương trình nghệ thuật đặc sắc, hội thi múa khèn của đồng bào dân tộc H’Mong, triển lãm hoa cảnh, không gian vui chơi giải trí truyền thống và những màn biểu diễn võ thuật chủ đề “hào khí Fansipan” thú vị.

Mỗi du khách khi mua vé cáp treo Fansipan trong dịp này sẽ được phát một phiếu dự thưởng để tham gia chương trình bốc thăm may mắn trúng nhiều phần quà hấp dẫn, với tổng giá trị lên tới hàng trăm triệu đồng. Lễ bốc thăm sẽ diễn ra hàng ngày vào lúc 15h tại khu vực lễ hội khèn hoa.

*Trẩy hội hoa xuân Sun World Ba Na Hills*

Xứ hoa Sun World Ba Na Hills Tết này sẽ rực rỡ với một lễ hội hoa quy mô đặc biệt lớn. Khung cảnh ngày Tết cổ truyền được tái hiện sống động với ông Đồ thảo chữ đầu xuân, hoạt động gói bánh chưng diễn ra vào ngày 26 đến 27 Tết cùng nhiều chương trình nghệ thuật, giải trí đặc sắc.

Đến với Sun World Ba Na Hills từ Mùng 1 tới Mùng 5 Tết, du khách đặc biệt là trẻ em sẽ thích thú với những phong bao lì xì mang lại may mắn đầu năm từ các ông Địa. Vui chơi ngắm cảnh, thả bộ giữa muôn hoa, sôi động cùng những chương trình nghệ thuật đặc sắc và hưởng trọn từng phút giây an lạc tại khu văn hóa tâm linh trên đỉnh Núi Chúa, Bà Nà Hills đã sẵn sàng đón khách chơi xuân.



Sun World Ba Na Hills Tết này sẽ rực rỡ với một lễ hội hoa quy mô lớn.*
Lễ hội "Mai vàng sắc xuân" tại Sun World Danang Wonders*

Sun World Danang Wonders đang trở thành một “rừng hoa mai” trong lễ hội “Mai vàng sắc xuân”. Con đường mai vàng khoe sắc, những cánh én bay liệng báo xuân về, không gian hoa tươi thắm, dịu dàng hay từng con đường cờ, đèn lồng rực rỡ... sẽ là điểm đến không thể vui hơn với người dân thủ phủ miền Trung cùng du khách.

Dự hội hoa mai kéo dài từ Mùng 1 tới Mùng 10 Tết, du khách còn được thỏa sức vui chơi các trò dân gian đặc sắc như nhảy sạp, cà kheo, bịt mắt bắt vịt, ném còn…; hay hoà vào âm nhạc rộn rã của các chương trình biểu diễn xiếc, múa lân, trống hội… Công viên sẽ mang đến cho du khách cùng người dân Đà thành một Tết cổ truyền đúng nghĩa với các chương trình biểu diễn dân tộc tại sân khấu Sun Wheel và biểu diễn nghệ thuật hiện đại tại sân khấu Marina, từ Mùng 3 đến Mùng 5 Tết.

Giá vào cửa SunWorld Danang Wonders dịp Tết Nguyên đán là 300.000 đồng đồng một người lớn, 200.000 đồng một trẻ em cao dưới 1,3m và miễn phí cho trẻ em dưới 1m. Đặc biệt, từ 1/2, du khách mua thẻ thành viên với 2 mức giá 500.000 đồng trong 6 tháng và 700.000 đồng một năm sẽ được vào cửa không giới hạn, để thỏa sức trải nghiệm hệ thống trò chơi ngoài trời, trong nhà (trừ hệ thống trò chơi có thưởng).

*Quần thể vui chơi giải trí biển mới trên đảo Hòn Thơm - Phú Quốc*

Năm nay, Tết Mậu Tuất tại Phú Quốc sẽ đặc biệt khi quần thể vui chơi giải trí biển Sun World Hon Thom Nature Park chính thức vận hành giai đoạn một với tuyến cáp treo ba dây dài nhất thế giới 7.899,99m.



Tuyến cáp treo ba dây dài nhất thế giới 7.899,99m tại Hòn Thơm, Phú Quốc đưa du khách đến hành trình du ngoạn kỳ thú trên cao.
35 cabin của cáp treo Hòn Thơm được trang bị Wi-Fi sẽ đưa du khách đến hành trình du ngoạn kỳ thú trên cao, để thu trọn vào tầm mắt vẻ đẹp tựa thiên đường của biển, đảo, rừng xanh của cụm đảo An Thới, Nam Phú Quốc. Những hạng mục đầu tiên của quần thể vui chơi giải trí biển cũng đem đến cho người dân Phú Quốc và du khách một mùa Tết ấn tượng và sôi động với nhiều trò chơi hấp dẫn như: kéo dù biển, phao chuối, lặn ngắm san hô, đi bộ dưới đáy biển hay đi thuyền Kayak…

Khai trương đúng dịp Tết Mậu Tuất, Sun World Hon Thom Nature Park áp dụng chương trình mua một tặng một vé cáp treo Hòn Thơm cho 500 khách hàng đầu tiên mỗi ngày, từ 18 đến 22/2. Du khách còn tham gia chương trình bốc thăm trúng thưởng hấp dẫn, mỗi ngày một điện thoại iPhoneX, 5 điện thoại Oppo, 20 vali, 20 voucher cáp treo Hòn Thơm trị giá 500.000 đồng, 50 voucher F&B trị giá 100.000 đồng từ 18 đến 27/2.
*
Du ngoạn vòng quanh kỳ quan thế giới bên vịnh Hạ Long*

SunWorld Halong Complex đang đón hàng chục nghìn du khách tham dự lễ hội Kỳ quan muôn sắc hoa kéo dài tới 20/2 (tức Mùng 5 Tết Mậu Tuất). Sự kiện không chỉ tạo nên một không gian xuân ngập tràn sức sống với bảy kỳ quan thế giới được kết tạo với hoa tươi, mà còn khuấy động thành phố Hạ Long với hàng trăm trải nghiệm vui chơi giải trí hấp dẫn tại Sun World Halong Complex, Dragon Park…



Bảy kỳ quan thế giới được kết tạo với hoa tươi tại SunWorld Halong Complex, Hạ Long.
Dịp này, Sun World Halong Complex tiếp tục áp dụng chương trình tặng vé cáp treo và vé vào cửa công viên giải trí Dragon Park cho du khách nhí có chiều cao dưới 1m30, với tổng trị giá quà tặng lên tới 400.000 đồng mỗi du khách.

Đắm mình trong không gian văn hóa cổ truyền, say với khung cảnh thiên nhiên tươi đẹp, bùng nổ với chuỗi hoạt động vui xuân đón Tết 2018, mang đến du khách những ngày cái Tết trọn vẹn, ý nghĩa.

_Theo ngoisao
Thu Ngân_

----------

